# Brandungsdreibein gesucht



## Der Goldaal (29. Oktober 2008)

Hi zusammen,#h

also, da mein Dreibein in die Jahre gekommen ist, suche ich schon seit einiger Zeit ein neues. Es sollte schon was vernüftiges sein, also nicht son' 30 € Teil. Allerdings auch nicht son' riesen Trümmer, man will es auch noch transportieren können. Vielleicht hat ja jemand ne Adresse, wo man sowas bekommt, was ich suche. Die bekannten I-Net Händler Dinger gefallen mir gar nicht. 

Vielen Dank schon im voraus und fürs lesen:q


----------



## maki1980 (29. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Brandungsdreibein gesucht*

Also ich habe meins im letzten Jahr beim Händler in Kaltenkirchen gekauft.
War von 129 auf 39 runter gesetzt. Kann mich bis jetzt nicht beschwehren.
Gute Qualität und trotzdem nicht zu schwer.


----------



## Tino (29. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Brandungsdreibein gesucht*

Mahlzeit

Habe das von Cormoran.Sehr gut durchdacht das Ding und sehr standsicher.
Könnte nen Tick leichter sein, ca.5 kg !?
 Preis 39 €.
Ansonsten sehr zufrieden damit.

Wenn Du Richtig Geld ausgeben willst guck Dir die Dreibeine von pro-tack an.
Setz Dich aber vorher.|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (29. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Brandungsdreibein gesucht*



Tino schrieb:


> Wenn Du Richtig Geld ausgeben willst guck Dir die Dreibeine von pro-tack an.
> Setz Dich aber vorher.|supergri|supergri|supergri


 
Yo!!! Das sind schon leckere Dreibeine!!! Aber für das Geld hol ich mir lieber nen Gebrauchtwagen:q:q

Wirklich SUPER Teile hat auch Amiaud im Angebot!!! Liegen aber auch schon bei 180Teuro+X je nach Ausführung.


----------



## FalkenFisch (29. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Brandungsdreibein gesucht*

Hier

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=111814

noch ein paar Alternativen.

Bin mit meinem Amiaud sehr zufrieden, bei pro-tack wird einem auch im Sitzen noch leicht schwindelig. . .:q


----------



## FalkenFisch (29. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Brandungsdreibein gesucht*



dorschjaeger75 schrieb:


> Yo!!! Das sind schon leckere Dreibeine!!! Aber für das Geld hol ich mir lieber nen Gebrauchtwagen:q:q
> 
> Wirklich SUPER Teile hat auch Amiaud im Angebot!!! Liegen aber auch schon bei 180Teuro+X je nach Ausführung.


 

Ah, da war der Dorschflüsterer schneller als der Fischflüsterer


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (29. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Brandungsdreibein gesucht*



FalkenFisch schrieb:


> Ah, da war der Dorschflüsterer schneller als der Fischflüsterer


 
GRINS!!!!... Yo, zwei Flüsterer ein Gedanke oder wie sagt man:q

Ich hab mich aber damals doch gegen das Amiaud entschieden, da das Spezialangebot aus KaKi nicht mehr da war... bzw. man erzählte mir das die 100 nen versehen waren. Haben Sie aber erst nach 2-5 verkauften Teilen gemerkt... Ich sollte dann 189€ zahlen.
Bin dann bei einem grossen Hamburger Angelladen aus Rahlstedt über nen Handmade Dreibein gestolpert. Hat zwar mit 129 auch noch nen ganz schönes Loch ins Portemonee gerissen, aber ich bin damit SUPER ZUFRIEDEN!!!! Da KANN nix wackeln!!!!


----------



## sven_p (29. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Brandungsdreibein gesucht*

ich hab auch das von Cormoran und bin damit SEHR ZUFRIEDEN.
Das geringe Gewicht und das kleine Packmaß sprechen einfach für sich.
Mit dem Ding haste lange Zeit was ordentliches, wenn du es nach jedem Angeln gut abspülst.


----------



## aalbert06 (30. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Brandungsdreibein gesucht*

Hab auch das von Cormoran. Bin auch sehr zufrieden und es bietet genug Möglichkeiten das Teil mit Bißanzeigestippen und Vorfachhalter auszurüsten. Bei vielen meist teureren hast du weniger Standsicherheit und schlechteres Packmaß. Mit den superteuren Teilen kenn ich mich nicht aus.

Gruß aalbert


----------



## Der Goldaal (30. Oktober 2008)

*Danke Euch allen*

Ich danke Euch allen, auch wenn ich unentschlossen wie zu vor bin, was ich machen soll. Naja ich muss mal einen Laden finden, in dem das Cormoran Ding steht, scheint ja ganz brauchbar zu sein. Die Mega teuren sind bestimmt gut, aber weit über 100 Eus gebe ich sicherlich nicht dafür aus. Naja mal schauen was ich mache, soooooo schlecht ist ja mein altes auch nicht|bla:

thanx :vik:


----------



## Mr. Sprock (30. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Brandungsdreibein gesucht*

Ich würde dieses nehmen:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=140085


----------



## Zanderlui (31. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Brandungsdreibein gesucht*

ich habe das tripod von spro bei schirmer bestellt das ist ein super teil-wenn mal auf karpfen wills kannst die auflagen gegen elektronische bissanzeiger tauschen....
ist stabil und für 55euro glaub ich war das nicht teuer!


----------



## JoseyWales (7. November 2008)

*AW: Brandungsdreibein gesucht*

Ulli Dulli hat mehrere im Angebot. Ich hab mir eins für um die 50€ gekauft und bin seehr zufrieden...man muss keine 100 oder mehr ausgeben.... bei interesse such ich mal raus welches das genau war...auf jeden Fall über 2 meter hoch,Transporttasche,ordentlich verarbeitet....


----------



## Nask7 (8. November 2008)

*AW: Brandungsdreibein gesucht*

Ich hab mir letzten Monat auch das von Cormoran in schwarz gekauft,jedoch für 85€.
Wenn ich übers Internet bestellt hätte,hätte ich nur knapp die Hälfte zahlen brauchen#q:cTrotzdem super Teil-bin sehr zufrieden:q


----------



## Trixie (22. November 2008)

*AW: Brandungsdreibein gesucht*

habe auf der deutschen meisterschaft vor zwei wochen das neue "ABIS" dreibein von observe-fishing gesehen.
absolut geiles teil. die ruten stehen bis zu 6 meter hoch!
machte einen hammerharten eindruck.
das pro-tack ist zwar high end, das ABIS ist jedoch jedoch nahezu gleichwertig.
hat im übrigen der deutsche meister "andreas burkhardt" entwickelt.



gruß


trixie


----------



## Tino (22. November 2008)

*AW: Brandungsdreibein gesucht*

Das Abis wäre mir für über 200€ noch viel zu teuer.

Auf der Seite ist es so gut beschrieben und mit guten Bildern versehen,das man es durchaus nachbauen könnte.


----------



## Trixie (25. November 2008)

*AW: Brandungsdreibein gesucht*

für einen der das brandungsangeln richtig betreibt, sind 240,- voll in ordnung.
zum selberbauen:
habe ich bereits des öfteren probiert und auch über jahre diese benutzt.
aber bei ca. 180,- € materialkosten, (so viel benötigt man ungefähr um das abis nachzubauen), gehe ich lieber kaufen.


gruß

trixie


----------



## Zanderlui (25. November 2008)

*AW: Brandungsdreibein gesucht*

wozu brauch ich ein dreibein für 200euro????|kopfkrat|kopfkrat
das was ich habe für 50euro hält super die ruten stehen fest und meine ruten bekomme ich damit auch fast 6m in die höhe!!!!5 m schaffe zumindest!!!!!
von meinen könnte ich mir 4 kaufen denn sinds auch 200euro-die vier werde ich und andere aber bestimmt nie in ihrem anglerleben in anspruch nehmen!!!


----------



## Mc Klappstuhl (25. November 2008)

*AW: Brandungsdreibein gesucht*

Also ich lasse mir eins zu weihnachten schenken, dass hat 70€ gekostet (reduziert) und damit war der Shophändler auch sehr zufrieden, da er genau das gleiche modell fischt.


----------



## Zanderlui (25. November 2008)

*AW: Brandungsdreibein gesucht*



Mc Klappstuhl schrieb:


> Also ich lasse mir eins zu weihnachten schenken, dass hat 70€ gekostet (reduziert) und damit war der Shophändler auch sehr zufrieden, da er genau das gleiche modell fischt.


 

das ist auch noch in ordnung vom preis her meins war ja auch schon reduziert-aber wenn ich denn lese paar post vorher der brandungsweltmeister fischt das das ist super denn sind die 200euro gerechtfertigt denn kommt mir alles hoch-meine güte bloß weil der weltmeister es fischt bleibt es trotzdem ein dreibein wie jedes andere auch-der unterschied liegt hier nur in der qualität-die aber auch bei manchen 50euro modellen höher ist als bei diesen überteuerten dingern


----------



## celler (25. November 2008)

*AW: Brandungsdreibein gesucht*

ich hab meins selber gebaut....
hält auch astrein ;-)
und vor allem ist es stabil...


----------



## Schwarzwusel (25. November 2008)

*AW: Brandungsdreibein gesucht*



celler schrieb:


> und vor allem ist es stabil...


 |bigeyes... I sog nix :q


----------



## celler (25. November 2008)

*AW: Brandungsdreibein gesucht*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> |bigeyes... I sog nix :q


 

sei ruhig...
hatte mein dreibein nur nicht beschwert und ausserdem stand es nicht unter beobachtung,da ich mich ja unterhalten hatte...


----------



## Tino (25. November 2008)

*AW: Brandungsdreibein gesucht*

Ich habe mein erstes auch selber gebaut und meine Kosten lagen um 70-80 €.
Hielt auch sehr lange und ich bekam die Ruten auch
auf über 5 1\2 m.
Jetzt habe ich das von Cormoran für nen Fuffi.
Ist stabil, sehr gut verarbeitet und die Angeln gehen auch anständig hoch.
Was will ich mehr für nen Fuffi.

Entscheidet ja jeder selber für sich was für ein Teil er sich zulegt.


----------



## Klaus S. (25. November 2008)

*AW: Brandungsdreibein gesucht*

Baut selber dann wißt ihr was ihr habt...

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=1191756&postcount=59

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=1191763&postcount=60


----------



## Schwarzwusel (25. November 2008)

*AW: Brandungsdreibein gesucht*

Glückwunsch Klaus!#6  Das Teil sieht doch mal richtig nach was aus..... SUPER


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (26. November 2008)

*AW: Brandungsdreibein gesucht*

Moin Moin Brandungsgemeinde!!
Da hier ja doch einige das Cormoran Dreibein fischen und damit zufrieden sind, will ich mal meine Erfahrungen mit dem Dreibein zum besten geben. 
Ich kann die positiven Erfahrungen, die hier geschildert wurden nämlich gar nicht (mehr) teilen.
Ok, das geringe Packmaß, die teleskopierbaren dicken Aludreikantbeine. Das alles macht nen wirklich wertigen und stabilen Eindruck ABER...
Ich hatte mit dem Teil nur schlechte ERfahrungen!!!
Das erste Teil,es war damals noch das silberne, hab ich mir direkt nach Markteinführung für 110€ gekauft (UVP 129€).
Mein erster Eindruck war WOW!!! das wird mein Dreibein fürs Leben!!! Leider hat sich mein erster Eindruck schon nach dem ersten Strandeinsatz nicht bestätigt. 
Das ging schon mit der oberen Rutenablage los. Das telekopierbare Stück für die Ablage wollte bei beschwerung mit nem Sandsack einfach nicht in der ausgefahrenen Position bleiben,da der Schnappverschluss viel zu wenig Druck auf die Strebe ausgeübt hat. Ok hab ich gedacht, wer braucht schon ne teleskopierbare obere Rutenablage... Aber als ich mit den drei Beinen das gleiche Problem hatte, nämlich das die Schnapverschlüsse einfach viel zu wenig Druck auf die Streben ausüben, ist meine anfängliche Euphorie langsam in Enttäuschung umgesprungen. Das endete darin das mir nen 60er Dorsch beim Biss die vorderen Beine einfach zusammen geschoben hat und ich die Ruten und Rollen erstmal von Ihrer Sandpanade befreien durfte#q. 

Ich habe dann probiert mittels kleinen Pappstreifen in den Klickverschlüssen mehr Pressdruck auszuüben. Hat auch so einigermaßen funktioniert, aber das war jedesmal ne ziemliche Fummelei bis das auch gut gehalten hat. Das hab ich für den Preis nun wirklich nicht eigesehen, vor jedem Angeln erstmal ne halbe Stunde mein Dreibein zu präparieren bis es standfest war.
Ich bin dann mit dem Teil und ein wenig frust im Bauch zu meinem Angelladen gefahren und hab Ihm das Teil auf´n Tresen gehauen. Ich habe Ihm dann die Mängel geschildert und selbst er musste ein wenig kleinlaut eingestehen, das ich nicht der erste bin der das Dreibein reklamiert. Er sagte mir dann ganz beiläufig auch, das selbst Cormoran dieser Missstand schon bekannt war und sie diese Fehler in der zweiten Produktionsauflage des Dreibeins ( die schwarzen!!)behoben haben. 
Er hat mir dann auch ohne viel gerede ein neues Dreibein in die Hand gedrückt. Und tatsächlich waren die Klickverschlüsse des schwarzen um einiges straffer als die von dem silbernen. Selbst die obere Rutenablage hat bei dem ersten Einsatz mit Sandsackbeschwerung noch gehalten.
Allerdings sind sämtliche Verschlüsse nach dem 4 oder 5 Einsatz schon wieder sowas von dermaßen ausgeleiert, daß ich genau die gleichen Probleme wie mit dem ersten hatte.
Von der Dreikantbefestigung der oberen Rutenablage die bei beiden Dreibeinen absolut nicht passgenau war und sich nicht im geringsten Spielfrei befestigen ließ, so das meine abgelegten Ruten bei jeder Welle ca 3-5cm vor und zurück schlugen und eine vernünftige Bisserkennung so gut wie unmöglich machten, will ich hier nur noch als negatives I-Tüpfelchen am Ende erwähnen.
Für mich ist das Cormoran Dreibein seither Geschichte!!!
Der extrem schnelle Preisverfall dieses Dreibeins sagt glaub ich schon alles!!! Moritz KaKi haut das Teil jetzt für 29,99€ raus. Selbst mein Angelladen des Vertrauens hat nen "Dauersonderpreis" von 49,-€ angeschlagen.
Mein abschliessendes Fazit ist:Für den Gelegenheitsbrandungsangler der 1-3 Tage im Jahr an den Strand geht, ist das Dreibein für den Preis von 30-50€ (NICHT EINEN CENT MEHR!!!!!!!!!!!) sicherlich ne Überlegung wert. Alle anderen die sich öfter bis regelmäßig an den Strand setzen sollten sich lieber nach was anderem umsehen und dafür ein wenig mehr Euronen auf den Tisch legen (Referenzempfehlung von mir: Amiaud)
Ich habe jetzt ein Handmade Dreibein ohne teleskopierbaren Schnick-Schnack. Da kann nix mehr wackeln,schlackern oder sonst was auch immer. Es hat die gleiche Transportlänge wie mein Degacamp und wenn ich die untere Rutenablage ganz nach oben schiebe, brauch ich(fast) ne Leiter um an meine Rollen zu kommen:q....


----------



## Tino (26. November 2008)

*AW: Brandungsdreibein gesucht*

Hallo Dorschjaeger

Das ist naturlich weit mehr als ärgerlich.
Dann würde ich das Ding auch zum Teufel wünschen.
Meins habe ich jetzt mittlerweile 3 Jahre und keine Probleme damit,obwohl ich regelmäßig zum Strand fahre.
Wenn meins anfängt sich zu verabschieden baue ich mir eins.
Dann kaufe ich keins mehr.Schon garnicht aus Edelstahl.Wer soll das Ding schleppen.


----------



## Rocky Coast (26. November 2008)

*AW: Brandungsdreibein gesucht*

Hallo, 

interessant wie unterschiedlich die Erfahrungen sind.

Habe auch ein Cormoran-Brandungsdreibein (schwarzes Modell!) und bin echt zufrieden mit dem Teil.
War anfangs auch skeptisch, da ich in über zwanzig Jahren Angeln mit Ausnahme von Bekleidung, Taschen und einiger Kunstköder und Kleinteile nie so richtig zufrieden war mit Produkten von Cormoran. Speziell im Bereich Stationärrollen habe ich üble Erfahrungen gemacht, könnte davon lange erzählen...

Kann aber wie erwähnt bisher über das Brandungsdreibein nichts schlechtes sagen, ist funktionell, platzsparend und relativ leicht.
Bin zugegebenermaßen ein Binnenländer. Wer in der Nähe von Ost- oder Nordsee wohnt und zigmal im Jahr in der Brandung fischt ist mit einem Modell Selfmade oder den High End- Teilen von Pro Tack wohl noch besser beraten.


----------



## Zanderlui (28. November 2008)

*AW: Brandungsdreibein gesucht*

ich besitze das spro tripod was den selben aufbau wie das cormoran dreibein besitzt!!!
einzige unterschied bei meinem kann ich die rutenauflagen gegen elektronische bissanzeiger tauschen oder was auch immer!!!
ich kann auch nicht meckern....bin super zufrieden mit dem ding fahren zirka 15-20mal an die see im jahr und das macht es jetzt im dritten jahr mit-hatte vorher das vom kumpel und da gabs auch keine probleme!!!

einzige nachteil ist eben wenn man am strand fischt und sand und so weiter überall ran kommt ans dreibein das man irgendwann durch die reibung und die teleskopierbarkeit kein schwárzes sondern wieder ein silbernes dreibein besitzt!!!

habe meins jetzt auch schon ion dänemark an der nordsee gefischt und es gab keine probleme....

und zu dem problem mit der dreikantbefestigung bei dem auflagenteil-das passt bei dem von spro eigentlich super-man muss zwar auch hier die schraube richtig festziehen aber denn bewegt sich nix mehr!!!!


----------

